# NY State quarantine restriction for Olcott



## kingeider

Just saw the new restrictions put in place by Governor Cuomo requiring a 14 day quarantine for travelers from Ohio visiting new York State. they will be meeting people at airports advising them of the new rule and requiring those traveling by auto or truck to fill out an online app detailing where they will be staying. Its been 3 years since I've been up there and kept the summer clear just for this trip. Doesn't look good for the rest of the season for us out of state'er's. . Am I reading this wrong?


----------



## Snakecharmer

kingeider said:


> Just saw the new restrictions put in place by Governor Cuomo requiring a 14 day quarantine for travelers from Ohio visiting new York State. they will be meeting people at airports advising them of the new rule and requiring those traveling by auto or truck to fill out an online app detailing where they will be staying. Its been 3 years since I've been up there and kept the summer clear just for this trip. Doesn't look good for the rest of the season for us out of state'er's. . Am I reading this wrong?


Nope.. They had restricted travel from 19 states earlier and I was hoping they wouldn't add Ohio to the list but failure to control the spread has added Ohio to their list.


----------



## squid_1

Wow glad I just got my trip in. Being stage 4 cancer patient this covid is taking what limited time I have left to complete my bucket list items. Just need a Lake Superior fishing trip to complete my Great Lake Slam. Putting 2 trips off a year might have been pushing it.


----------



## kingeider

squid_1 said:


> Wow glad I just got my trip in. Being stage 4 cancer patient this covid is taking what limited time I have left to complete my bucket list items. Just need a Lake Superior fishing trip to complete my Great Lake Slam. Putting 2 trips off a year might have been pushing it.


So glad to hear you made it up to Lady O' and are living life to the fullest! hope you get up to Superior to complete your slam. keep that positive attitude and stay healthy.


----------



## fishdealer04

Yep just saw this also. I’m supposed to head over August 1st for 6 days but doesn’t look like that will be happening. Guess I’ll see if I can head to Lake Michigan or just stay on Erie.


----------



## bustedrod

squid pound those trips out bud. just hit up erie some more ... stay busy


----------



## squid_1

bustedrod said:


> squid pound those trips out bud. just hit up erie some more ... stay busy


Had Erie trip cancelled twice due to Covid. Got it in the 1st week it was lifted. Olcott and Kings has been the best trip by far. Hit Michigan for Lakers and did really well and Ice fished Saginaw. Still trying to figure out what and when to hit Superior. Damn those Kings were a blast.


----------



## PapawSmith

Go up to Marquette MI, in the U.P., and take a charter out to Stannard Rock and jig big spoons for giant, I mean giant Lakers. I have not fished there, yet, but know folks that have and have read plenty about it. it is a very unique experience and opportunity to catch some really big fish, look it up.


----------



## D J

That really stinks for a lot of the Ohio charter captains who usually head to NY this time of year. I have my yearly trip to olcott at the end of this month so I guess I am canceling. Man I will miss those kings. I guess I can put my trip money toward more tackle for next year. I already have more salmon lures than I can use in my trips, but can't resist some more!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

We had a trip booked for August. Just cancelled it after reading the restrictions and looking over the online forms required to enter New York.


----------



## fishdealer04

D J said:


> That really stinks for a lot of the Ohio charter captains who usually head to NY this time of year. I have my yearly trip to olcott at the end of this month so I guess I am canceling. Man I will miss those kings. I guess I can put my trip money toward more tackle for next year. I already have more salmon lures than I can use in my trips, but can't resist some more!


Yeah a charter captain buddy of mine just went over yesterday. Cost's him $2500 to have his boat taken over there and back. He has no idea what he is going to do in terms of running trips or not.


----------



## Labman1127

squid_1 said:


> Wow glad I just got my trip in. Being stage 4 cancer patient this covid is taking what limited time I have left to complete my bucket list items. Just need a Lake Superior fishing trip to complete my Great Lake Slam. Putting 2 trips off a year might have been pushing it.


Keep after it brother! Awesome and refreshing change to hear a positive “can do” attitude like yours. God bless


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junebug2320

Hang in there Squid1. We’re waiting it out. Annual trip to Olcott August 12-16. What a world we live in these days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thephildo0916

Still curious how this can even be enforced. I know they have enforcement teams, but how can they prove you have quarantined for 14 days? Seems like a lot of grey area to me.


----------



## DH56

Good luck squid- Hope you do well when you get there and limit out. 

We were headed to point breeze for our annual father son trip and canceled today. 1st time in over 15 years we won’t be on Lake Ontario in August.


----------



## fishdealer04

thephildo0916 said:


> Still curious how this can even be enforced. I know they have enforcement teams, but how can they prove you have quarantined for 14 days? Seems like a lot of grey area to me.


The moment you get into the state you are supposed to fill out the travel form either in person (in airports) or the online form if by other means. It asks all of your personal info and where you will be staying in New York and for how long. From how I read it if you get stopped and they see you haven't filled out the form or you are not quarantined you are liable for a $2,000 fine and possible mandatory 14 day quarantine. I agree seems hard to enforce but I think the moment you buy an out of state fishing license or when they see OH boat numbers on a boat it might raise a flag. I'm still waiting to see what I am going to do with my trip coming up in 2 weeks but its not looking good.


----------



## slashbait

fishdealer04 said:


> The moment you get into the state you are supposed to fill out the travel form either in person (in airports) or the online form if by other means. It asks all of your personal info and where you will be staying in New York and for how long. From how I read it if you get stopped and they see you haven't filled out the form or you are not quarantined you are liable for a $2,000 fine and possible mandatory 14 day quarantine. I agree seems hard to enforce but I think the moment you buy an out of state fishing license or when they see OH boat numbers on a boat it might raise a flag. I'm still waiting to see what I am going to do with my trip coming up in 2 weeks but its not looking good.


I think the biggest problem will
Be if you tow a boat up there with Ohio plates, you would be dead ringer to stop. If on charter I’d call and see what captain says. I checked web sites of ones I no in olocott and they don’t even mention it


----------



## Popspastime

My nephew just came back to Ohio Monday from Olcott and fished all weekend on a charter. Seemed all went well.


----------



## kingeider

The NY rule just went into effect after your nephew got back. I think flashbait and fishdealer may be spot on. Earlier this Spring, I was told Ohio law enforcement officers were present at Erie boat ramps in the western basin turning away out of staters. NY could do the same and take names and check to see if you filled out the form and quarantined for 14 days before launching.


----------



## K gonefishin

Fill out the form 2 weeks before your trip. lol


----------



## K gonefishin

Pulled from the FAQ https://coronavirus.health.ny.gov/system/files/documents/2020/07/nys-covid-travel-advisory-faq_0.pdf

If I am driving from a designated state to New York State. Will law enforcement stop me because I have an out-of-state license plate? The Executive Order does not direct law enforcement to stop people solely due to an out-of-state license plate


----------



## thephildo0916

K gonefishin said:


> Pulled from the FAQ https://coronavirus.health.ny.gov/system/files/documents/2020/07/nys-covid-travel-advisory-faq_0.pdf
> 
> If I am driving from a designated state to New York State. Will law enforcement stop me because I have an out-of-state license plate? The Executive Order does not direct law enforcement to stop people solely due to an out-of-state license plate



Right? That’s not a legal reason to stop someone. I understand the order and all, but I just don’t see how it’s enforceable. Let alone who’s going to enforce it? The same police officers the mayors and governor have been putting down for the last 2 months?


----------



## kingeider

K gonefishing, haven't heard if they are stopping out of state drivers but it would be interesting to learn what they have been doing with people from other state's who were on the list prior to Ohio being added. Its my understanding that several states had been on the list for a while and Ohio was just added to that list earlier this week, thus causing this problem for us Buckeye's. filling out the forms 2 weeks prior to the trip would help but they could require you to verify where in New York you were quarantining. not sure how far they would take this rule and maybe it would be up to the local authorities. as I've heard, some law enforcement authorities have announced they aren't going to enforce the rule requiring people to wear a mask, some are turning a blind eye to illegal immigrants, some are turning a blind eye to protesters destroying statues. hate to say it but if I were a law enforcement officer in New York and wanted to enforce the law, there is no doubt that every morning I would be parked at the boat ramps at places like Olcott checking IDs, just like they did at the Lake Erie western basin ramps this Spring. If only I were a resident of Pennsylvania (they aren't on the list of restricted states). hmmmm, its been 35 years since I had a fake ID. I never thought I would need one to go fishing.


----------



## K gonefishin

I looked at the form this morning, fill it out now, put a hotel with an address in NY, follow the letter to the T and be done with, IF someone says something you have the form.


----------



## AEFISHING55

I know a charter captain that moves his boat over there in August each year and he is not going to go there this year. He basically has lots of out of state people fishing with him. He said the fine is just to much if something happens. He is now trying to get all his permit fees back.


----------



## kingeider

in the grand scheme of things, as much of an inconvenience and a disappointment it is to us fisherman, I really feel bad for the charter boat captains and local motels and bait shops who depend on this for their livelihood. the out of state captains especially. they have to chose to follow the rules and lose out on the lost charter fees OR go and take the risk and be worried every day that they may come in to port and have authorities waiting for them and their clients.


----------



## worminator

We were going to Olcott the second week in August. Sounds like we are getting shut down.
Maybe we should start a list for charter captains who are now available with openings in Ohio.
I've got three days to fish and need to make a plan. Wish the perch would get going.


----------



## Junebug2320

Towing our OH boat and docking at the State Park. We would be easy pickings for them. Hoping all is normal in a few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wasserwolf

I read this is a rolling 7 day average ban, that being said, I think that means next Monday is the earliest this could possibly be lifted, Then each day forward after that depending on same day week before... Is this correct ? Or is it the first day Ohio dips under the numbers NY is tracking we have to wait additional 7 days ?


----------



## Snakecharmer

I know in Hawaii they were /are very strict with the quarantine rules. People were sequestered to their hotel room looking out on the beach until the 14 days were up, arrested if they went out for pizza.


----------



## the czar

7 day rolling average is last 7 days. Based on Ohio's population our magic average 7 day number needs to be at or under 1175 new cases a day. The day we went on the list we went to just over 1200. Currently we are about 1307. Basically we can come off the list we need to strung together several days under 1175. Its possible cross fingers and hope. I have trip planned in 14days. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwassam1

This really sucks had a trip planed the 23rd thru 26th.


----------



## wasserwolf

For whatever it’s worth to anyone here , I have a camp in NY . I called the number they have on their website ( NY gov COVID ) with questions . Me and my wife filled out the registration form on line, we will be in our camp this weekend . No issue - in our case . We go often year round . Only question she couldn’t answer was do I have to fill out the form for each visit . She gave me a number for the particular county health department for their guidance . I’ll do that tomorrow and report back on here . To me it was a relief doing this and making the call . Good luck guys.


----------



## fishdealer04

I talked to my buddy today and he had 15 trips cancel because they are Ohio residents. I also called the motel I am/supposed to stay at and she said 3/4's of the Ohio residents have canceled so far and that the other 1/4 as of right now are saying screw it and going. I'm hoping maybe we will get pulled off the list before my trip but as of right now it's not looking good. Some salmon aren't worth a $2k fine or possibly being stuck for 14 days (that would screw me up more than the fine with work) I went through the online form and called and asked them about it. They told me the moment I enter NY I need to fill it out and that the 14 day period starts from then. I guess I could lie and fill it out now, buy my fishing license now for the a different date, but it's not really worth that for me. The form also says you will get calls/texts each day checking on your wellness- wonder if they are in the area if they would do a random hotel check? Who knows it all sucks and I feel bad for the charters, the local motels, gas stations, etc... that are going to lose money over this.


----------



## wasserwolf

So I called the county health department , spoke to a very nice woman who happened to be originally from Ashtabula Ohio . She told me that each time we come we had to go on line and print the form for each visit . In my case really nothing changed except just to bring our own food , etc : and stay at our place , can also be in our boat . She also said lots of calls are coming in from people who are asking questions and trying to do right thing . So my take is guys going on charters are probably screwed out of luck right now . People with their own place / camp with private docking probably ok. Just stay to your place / boat . Don’t be out around town . That’s my take anyway.edit : and have your Form !!!! Incase you were stopped or questioned .


----------



## FISHIN 2

Fellas are gonna get bit. If for one minute folks think picking plates out of a parking lot is like shooting sitting ducks, just a handfull a day is a win in their eyes. You know very well they will be at all popular ramps, just sayin.. Not to mention, settin close to license spots, they see instantly when an out of stater gets a license and where .. Had to cancel my yearly trip ahead of this but feel very sorry for the fellas that wait yearly , as I do, for the one trip a year fun.. Hope it lifts soon.


----------



## ErieDrifter

fishdealer04 said:


> The moment you get into the state you are supposed to fill out the travel form either in person (in airports) or the online form if by other means. It asks all of your personal info and where you will be staying in New York and for how long. From how I read it if you get stopped and they see you haven't filled out the form or you are not quarantined you are liable for a $2,000 fine and possible mandatory 14 day quarantine. I agree seems hard to enforce but I think the moment you buy an out of state fishing license or when they see OH boat numbers on a boat it might raise a flag. I'm still waiting to see what I am going to do with my trip coming up in 2 weeks but its not looking good.


Don't Go!


----------



## fishdealer04

ErieDrifter said:


> Don't Go!


Ok mom.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Listen to your mom.......LOL


----------



## Lady J

Just go fish we were up last friday and Saturday. Had a blast. I called the captain he said if we come he would fish, and the hotel was fine with it.


----------



## miked913

I have heard reports at 2 different ramps now of dec making contact with out of staters, good luck if you go. I have not canceled my Aug 20th trip, I still have my fingers crossed but I can hear the fat lady warming up.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## KTkiff

Can I go legally if I come back the same day?


----------



## FISHIN 2

KTkiff said:


> Can I go legally if I come back the same day?


 NO


----------



## fishdealer04

KTkiff said:


> Can I go legally if I come back the same day?


if your trip is less than 24 hours you can go....that is according to the Niagra County health department that I talked to yesterday.


----------



## KTkiff

fishdealer04 said:


> if your trip is less than 24 hours you can go....that is according to the Niagra County health department that I talked to yesterday.


when I tell them I am coming and going the same day how do they know if I am lying?


----------



## fishdealer04

KTkiff said:


> when I tell them I am coming and going the same day how do they know if I am lying?


hell if I know haha. The whole thing is a mess. She also told me if I was only in my hotel and then only in my own personal boat even if I am launching it but not gonna anywhere besides the hotel and ramp that I should be fine and that it was a “gray area”. She also said that if someone sees me and calls and reports me I could be stopped and checked and potentially fined $2,000. I’m sure I could call and talk to the DEC or someone else and get a total different response. If Ohio isn’t taken off the list on Tuesday we have decided not to go. Just not worth it and the potential hassle


----------



## KTkiff

Went there and came back same day on Sunday. No issues.


----------



## Black Beard

KTkiff said:


> Went there and came back same day on Sunday. No issues.


how was the fishing?


----------



## KTkiff

Bad. Should have stayed in Ohio.


----------



## wasserwolf

KTkiff said:


> when I tell them I am coming and going the same day how do they know if I am lying?


This is why you register on-line ... It has your arrival date on the form. Its your proof in case you were stopped or questioned... Ive been doing this the last 3 weeks going to my camp.. No issues.


----------



## the czar

Ohio fell below the 7 day rolling average threshold today. I called new york health department, they told me that we are not officially off the list until governor announces it. Witch he does once or twice a week. Our bags our packed boat is ready just waiting on him. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## perchjerk

the czar said:


> Ohio fell below the 7 day rolling average threshold today. I called new york health department, they told me that we are not officially off the list until governor announces it. Witch he does once or twice a week. Our bags our packed boat is ready just waiting on him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


As of 1pm this Friday Ohio is still on the travel ban list, per the person I spoke to on NY Covid hotline


----------



## fishdealer04

the czar said:


> Ohio fell below the 7 day rolling average threshold today. I called new york health department, they told me that we are not officially off the list until governor announces it. Witch he does once or twice a week. Our bags our packed boat is ready just waiting on him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I just got back from Olcott. I was there Friday night until Weds Morning. 85% of the people there were from Ohio, the rest were from PA and MI. Talked to DEC and the local Sherriff there and both didn't care we were there. We brought our own food and cooked at the motel and only went out for ice and a breakfast sandwich once.

Fishing was good. Meat rigs ruled for the Kings followed by FF. Good luck when you go!


----------



## 34181

Looks like Ohio has been removed as of today
https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loc...ontinues-to-see-lowest-virus-numbers/2561423/


----------



## Chilly

PDNaz said:


> Looks like Ohio has been removed as of today
> https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loc...ontinues-to-see-lowest-virus-numbers/2561423/


Awesome leaving Friday


----------



## 34181

I'm leaving Sunday for 19 days.


----------



## the czar

Game on. Leaving in 15hrs. Good luck to all 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilly

the czar said:


> Game on. Leaving in 15hrs. Good luck to all
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Fished today 2 kings 8 steelhead


----------



## 34181

How deep water? Leaving tomorrow for 2 weeks


----------



## Chilly

PDNaz said:


> How deep water? Leaving tomorrow for 2 weeks


Started at 550 the captain said the kings aren’t there yet 12 miles out


----------



## 34181

Wow.


----------



## the czar

We fished wensday in olcott. Went 3 for 5. Didn't have a hit until 450fow. Most action was 530fow on the 31line. We shifted gears on.Thursday and went to oak oarchard webt straight out to 29n line and it was on. Had at least 1 fish on a rod constant for 1st 2hrs. Ended the day 8 for 15 1 steelhead 7 kings 13 to 26#s. We gave it a go at oak on friday with only a half day to fish it was bliwing northeast pretty good 2 to 4s. We made it to the 27n line turned and rode them back in. I hit a double on the 25n line. Got 1 in the boat about 17#.. put it back on trailer and came home. It wasn't the best trip we've had but it made up for my may and july 5day trips i had scheduled..i hope we stay off the list so you guys get a crack at them. Ill have to wait till may. Goodluck

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmerj

How long does it take to get to a depth of 500'+ with the lure or bait?


----------



## miked913

zimmerj said:


> How long does it take to get to a depth of 500'+ with the lure or bait?


Not too long if you break it off.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilly

Fished up close today for brown trout caught limit. Guy at cleaning station had 3 king’s over 20 pounds couple steelhead


----------



## fishdealer04

Chilly said:


> Started at 550 the captain said the kings aren’t there yet 12 miles out


We fished 500-540 ft of water the beginning of August and hammered big kings out there. The boats around us were also catching kings. Fewer kings inside it seemed like when we were there.



zimmerj said:


> How long does it take to get to a depth of 500'+ with the lure or bait?


Awhile haha, when we were there fishing in 530 ft of water, our deepest lure was only 85 ft down.


----------



## fishdealer04

the czar said:


> We fished wensday in olcott. Went 3 for 5. Didn't have a hit until 450fow. Most action was 530fow on the 31line. We shifted gears on.Thursday and went to oak oarchard webt straight out to 29n line and it was on. Had at least 1 fish on a rod constant for 1st 2hrs. Ended the day 8 for 15 1 steelhead 7 kings 13 to 26#s. We gave it a go at oak on friday with only a half day to fish it was bliwing northeast pretty good 2 to 4s. We made it to the 27n line turned and rode them back in. I hit a double on the 25n line. Got 1 in the boat about 17#.. put it back on trailer and came home. It wasn't the best trip we've had but it made up for my may and july 5day trips i had scheduled..i hope we stay off the list so you guys get a crack at them. Ill have to wait till may. Goodluck
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Glad you made it out there and found some fish! 530 ft of water was by far the most productive for us when we were there. Consistent king bite and tons of steelhead.


----------



## thephildo0916

Made a suicide trip up to oak yesterday. Due to storms around elected to stay inside. Took 7 king bites in water 140-180. 50-80 down, all on spoons. couldnt get a flasher/fly to go. Dipseys and riggers. 2 matures, biggest 22lbs and some juveniles.


----------



## 34181

Sitting here now in middle of storms, can get out.


----------

